# How To Introduce New Pup To Current Dog



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 9 Days until our little Titan comes home! He will be an 8 week old all black male GSD. We are picking him up in Maine (4 1/2 hour drive! Auh!) around 10-12 noon, and then driving right back with him. A little history, current GSD is a 1 1/2 year old female. She gets along well with other dogs, is a regular at the dog park, and has lived with a foster lab for 3 weeks. When we intro'd the lab and our girl Katie, we just did it in our backyard, and then let them inside once we knew they both got along well together. I know the usual recomendation is intro'ing the two dogs on neutral territory, so we were thinking maybe of taking our girl Katie to the dog park, letting her run around a while and get some energy out, and then bringing the pup and her to one of the baseball fields and letting them run around together, before bringing them home. But I'm not sure we really need to do all that? I think we may be fine just bringing the pup in, but I would like to hear some thoughts on the best ways of handling this. Thanks!!!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I think a neutral meet is best! Good luck, and post some pics!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well when I brought Brady home, Missy was 2 and never been around another dog. My DH held brady and let Missy sniff him 
they were fine. I think it all depends on the dog
good luck and absolutely post pics


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

The good news is that adult/juvenile dogs are rarely threatened by a puppy that young so most problems of introducing another adult don't occur.
We have introduced many a pup to our pack and I always have both myself and my husband present for back up. 
We have always done introductions at our our turf but doing it on neutral ground is a good idea as well.
Of course absolutely no posturing, snarling/baring of teeth, barking is allowed whatsoever and must be immediately addressed as unacceptable. We use lots of happy talk and praise and stuff like that to make the established dog feel ok about the situation.
We also immediately take them for a "pack" walk together. If you have seen Ceaser Milan's show he has the same philosophy. Get them both moving together as a pack and they understand better they are together.
Of course you must watch that puppy does not go to high value items in the home so as not to cause a problem. Although most of the time they let them play with their toys even eat out of their dish and no worry was necessary! But always best to err on the side of caution.
Your 1 1/2 yr old female is the perfect age to have a new playmate and they should become fast friends romping and playing and providing you with hours of entertainment. Get the video camera ready
Good luck. Send a pic of the two of them together sometime.


I realize at 8 weeks the puppy is not probably ready to go on a big walk and may even be hesitant but just getting them out moving about together is what I mean.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I think we are going to intro them at a nearby park, not the dog park because all our girl will want to do is go play with the other dogs. DH and I LOVE Cesar and have watched him all the time, we have talked alot about what he says.







We actually thought about naming our new guy Cesar, too. Definatly lots of happy talk and praise, I don't think we'll have issues but I want to do it the "right" way to avoid any issues. We've also bought lots of toys for both the pup and Katie, and are making sure we are going to spend lots of time giving her attention too so she doesn't get jealous, although I'm pretty sure her thoughts are going to be "Yay you brought me a puppy to play with! Thanks guys!" I will definatly be taking tons of pics, actually dragging my sister over just to do that!







And luckily, we're newly weds/somewhat new homeowners, so we really own nothing of value, except for our pups!







(but seriously I have been pup-proofing for a week, hands and knees looking for things he might get into!)







Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I like Crooked Creek's approach but have one more suggestion - if you haven't ruled it out yet.

Is there a way for Katie to go with you and make the introductions at the breeder's before making the drive home together? That is what I did. Kayla was introduced to Lancer at the breeders and they both made the drive (6 hours) home - Lancer was in a wire crate, Kayla outside the crate.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh I like that idea too


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I like all the suggestions. My only thought is if the dogs don't get along at first, give it a few days.

I do rescue, and every now and then there is a bit of snarling and hair raised for a bit. However, with one exception (2 males), the dogs have always adjusted.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

In regard to Everrett's suggestion about bringing the dog to the breeders....IF... you decide to do that PLEASE let the breeder know that you are thinking of bringing your dog for puppy pick up and see if that would be alright.
We often have 4,5, 6 or 7 dogs out at a time loose and don't like surprise visitors bringing their dogs unannounced. It can really bring chaos to the pack and be a tense not good situation for initial introductions. Just talk with your breeder before hand to see if that would be alright. I realize our set up is unique as we don't kennel our dogs very much and are fortunate to live where we can do so.
Because Everrett had their dog in a wire crate it made it a safer situation.
Most of the time people want to see and interact with our dogs and having theirs along makes that difficult to do so.


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

We took our older dog with us everywhere, and when we picked up Puppy, we asked the breeder for local hotel recommendations that were dog-friendly. She was absolutely fine with us bringing our dog. By the time we got home (a long, long, loooong drive home), older dog had accepted Puppy as part of the family.


----------

